# Smog Status Not Passing



## geddinwk (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey Gang,

So I have the oxygen sensor monitor, oxygen sensor heater monitor, and evap sensor monitor not reading as system OK and have no idea why. Any help would be appreciated. Individually it says that the sensors are okay.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

When I didn't pass in Florida and keep in mind different States test differently, I was told to go to the auto parts store and purchase a new air filter. I did & my Buick Century passed!


----------



## geddinwk (Jul 31, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> When I didn't pass in Florida and keep in mind different States test differently, I was told to go to the auto parts store and purchase a new air filter. I did & my Buick Century passed!


I have a K&N filter currently and it was washed maybe 3 months ago


----------



## geddinwk (Jul 31, 2017)

Update: So when I initially connected the device I cleared out all the codes from the PCV Valve and the throttle body being replaced a while back. When I cleared the codes I guess I reset the entire system and there was no data to calculate if the systems were functioning properly. 100 miles later everything is in the Green and good. No issues


----------



## akulahawk (Mar 16, 2015)

geddinwk said:


> Update: So when I initially connected the device I cleared out all the codes from the PCV Valve and the throttle body being replaced a while back. *When I cleared the codes I guess I reset the entire system* and there was no data to calculate if the systems were functioning properly. 100 miles later everything is in the Green and good. No issues


When you clear the codes, you also reset those "readiness" monitors. Once you drive enough for those monitors to run, if all is good with what they monitor, they turn green. Unless you're going to do a drive that will get those monitors to run, don't plan to do a smog check right after clearing the codes because you'll get a "fail" result even when everything is running perfectly. 

I forgot about all those monitors... it's been years since I've had an OBD-II reader that shows them. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## geddinwk (Jul 31, 2017)

akulahawk said:


> When you clear the codes, you also reset those "readiness" monitors. Once you drive enough for those monitors to run, if all is good with what they monitor, they turn green. Unless you're going to do a drive that will get those monitors to run, don't plan to do a smog check right after clearing the codes because you'll get a "fail" result even when everything is running perfectly.
> 
> I forgot about all those monitors... it's been years since I've had an OBD-II reader that shows them. Thanks for the reminder!!





akulahawk said:


> When you clear the codes, you also reset those "readiness" monitors. Once you drive enough for those monitors to run, if all is good with what they monitor, they turn green. Unless you're going to do a drive that will get those monitors to run, don't plan to do a smog check right after clearing the codes because you'll get a "fail" result even when everything is running perfectly.
> 
> I forgot about all those monitors... it's been years since I've had an OBD-II reader that shows them. Thanks for the reminder!!


harbor freight has them on markdown currently. I know people think it’s a cheap store but my Zurich is really good


----------



## akulahawk (Mar 16, 2015)

geddinwk said:


> harbor freight has them on markdown currently. I know people think it’s a cheap store but my Zurich is really good


Good reminder about those... HF does have a bit of a habit of providing low cost stuff of occasionally unknown quality (sometimes great, sometimes not so much), but I do get some of my stuff there and it's great for what it is. 

That being said, I do have an OBD-II reader that's wireless that was given to me. It's a good system but the one downside with it is that it doesn't check those readiness monitors. If it did, I'd be pretty happy with it. I also haven't been sufficiently motivated to acquire one that is more universal nor obtain a reader app that does check those monitors. 

I'm definitely a HF fan!! My latest acquisition from them was an offset O2 sensor tool... made removing my downstream O2 sensor super easy. As a bonus, the tool is not broken...


----------

